# Ford F-150 Rear Differential Clutch Packs



## Ish

Purchased a 2010 Ford F-150 last year. It currently has ~11k miles on it of which ~4k have been towing our 250RS. It towed fine all last year, but on the first trip out this year it developed a strong shudder in the rear end. It seemed to go away about a week after towing but on our next trip it started to do it again - bad. Took it to the dealer and they diagnosed it as needing to have the clutch plates replaced in the rear differential. My question - should I be concerned with this? Since its under warranty, it's not really an issue now, but this vechile doesn't have many miles on it and I'm wondering if I should be concerned with it happening again. And why does towing cause the issue but then it slowing goes away in a week or so after towing. Thoughts?


----------



## Dan Borer

Ish said:


> Purchased a 2010 Ford F-150 last year. It currently has ~11k miles on it of which ~4k have been towing our 250RS. It towed fine all last year, but on the first trip out this year it developed a strong shudder in the rear end. It seemed to go away about a week after towing but on our next trip it started to do it again - bad. Took it to the dealer and they diagnosed it as needing to have the clutch plates replaced in the rear differential. My question - should I be concerned with this? Since its under warranty, it's not really an issue now, but this vechile doesn't have many miles on it and I'm wondering if I should be concerned with it happening again. And why does towing cause the issue but then it slowing goes away in a week or so after towing. Thoughts?


I have an '09 F150 with 3.73 gears, limited slip and MaxTow with 72,500 miles on it and have towed about 4,000 miles too. I've never had issues with a shudder unless I am trying to break traction with one tire on the pavement and one off. I have attributed that to the traction control.


----------



## Jewellfamily

we have had some 2010 and 2011 Ford fleet F150's and have lost a few of them to this problem. One of our trucks was parked for almost 3 months waiting on replacement parts. I dont know for sure, but from what Ive heard there is an ongoing quality or parts problem. You should google it and see what you can find, but be sure you dont let a problem go past your warranty period if you suspect something if it comes up again.


----------



## Beerman

I have an 05' F-150 and I had this problem about a one year into owning it. They have replaced them and have not had a problem since.


----------



## Duanesz

There is a additive that goes in to the gear oil when you have it changed. Maybe they did not put the additive in it from the factory. I had a 03 that did it so I got a bottle of the stuff from the dealer and had the rear diff oil changed and away I went. Put about 30000 mi before I sold it and it was fine. I also herd it was good to take the truck into a big parking lot and drive in a tight figure eight pattern to help get the clutches moving.


----------



## duggy

I don't think towing should be any harder on the clutch packs, than other driving. They slip when you go around corners, and grip when you lose traction in one wheel. It may just be more noticeable when you are towing, because the drivetrain is under more load, which would transmit the shudder through the truck more.

Hopefully they fix it right, and you can forget about this problem. If not, don't give up on it till it's fixed right, whether the warranty runs out or not.


----------



## SLO250RS

I have a few 150s in my work fleet and I have just added the additive and all was well except for one the 07 still did the shudder and I found the parking brake shoe inside the rotor was hanging up.Just throwing out some info.


----------



## Blip

Ish said:


> Purchased a 2010 Ford F-150 last year. It currently has ~11k miles on it of which ~4k have been towing our 250RS. It towed fine all last year, but on the first trip out this year it developed a strong shudder in the rear end. It seemed to go away about a week after towing but on our next trip it started to do it again - bad. Took it to the dealer and they diagnosed it as needing to have the clutch plates replaced in the rear differential. My question - should I be concerned with this? Since its under warranty, it's not really an issue now, but this vechile doesn't have many miles on it and I'm wondering if I should be concerned with it happening again. And why does towing cause the issue but then it slowing goes away in a week or so after towing. Thoughts?


I have a 2010 Ford F150 as well, and mine does the same thing at different times. If you check with your Ford dealer there is a TSB (bulletin) on that issue. It has something to do with the driveshaft and the rear. I kind of got use to it. It is stronger at towing, because there is a load on the vehicle.


----------



## Ish

Blip said:


> I have a 2010 Ford F150 as well, and mine does the same thing at different times. If you check with your Ford dealer there is a TSB (bulletin) on that issue. It has something to do with the driveshaft and the rear. I kind of got use to it. It is stronger at towing, because there is a load on the vehicle.


Thanks everyone for all the information and insight.

You don't happen to have the TSB # by chance do you?


----------



## Hoosier Camper

I have a 2004 F150 crew that had a shake only when I pulled the camper and I also found that my parking brake was catching. It sounds like you may have a different issue but it's something easy to check.


----------

